# Help, Need Quick Answer,Canning Black Eyed Peas



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We usually just can pintos. But today we are canning black eyed peas and lima beans.

We soaked them overnight in fridge and now have them on stove heating up.

How much water in jars? How long? Any otehr tips be grateful.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I googled it and got my answers.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Was there any difference between the afore mentioned beans?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Was there any difference between the afore mentioned beans?


 Yes the pintos took 90 min.s. Where the blackeyed and lima both took 50 mins.

We soaked them overnight , brought them to a boil for several minutes, then cooked them for 50 min.s.

We just ate some of both, they are great! Opened two of the jars that were not full. :cheers:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have a few pint jars of pintos.i simply cooked them,as if they'll be eaten when done.i also use adams pinto bean seasoning when i fix them,and ham bone when i have it..then start putting the beans into the jars,then add the needed juice until 1 inch from the mouth of the jar..then into the pressure cooker they go,for 20 minutes for the pint jars,and 25 minutes for the quart jars..which reminds me.i need to try a pint of them,with some bean-less chili..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jimLE said:


> i have a few pint jars of pintos.i simply cooked them,as if they'll be eaten when done.i also use adams pinto bean seasoning when i fix them,and ham bone when i have it..then start putting the beans into the jars,then add the needed juice until 1 inch from the mouth of the jar..then into the pressure cooker they go,for 20 minutes for the pint jars,and 25 minutes for the quart jars..which reminds me.i need to try a pint of them,with some bean-less chili..


 Some of ours will be used next year so we like to make sure they are safe. But this is good idea if used more recent. :wave:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I usually canned pinto,black,chickpeas,etc but lately I been getting lazy so I just buy the beans in water and add the Spanish sofrito to them ,very easy and less work.
http://latinfood.about.com/od/seasoningmarinade/p/What-Is-Sofrito.htm
Canning Homemade!
http://www.sbcanning.com/2011/04/mom-these-black-eyed-peas-are-for-you.html
Cook Eat Share
https://cookeatshare.com/


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i simply rotate my home canned foods,as if they were store bought canned foods.and can more as/when needed.this way they don't sit up to long,or lose taste,to what ever..


----------

